# Notebook zum zocken 1000€



## haudegen16 (5. September 2012)

*Notebook zum zocken 1000€*

Guten Tag,
es gibt bestimmt schon mehrere Anfragen in der Richtung aber ich wollt einfach nochmal fragen.
Ich bin relativ neu im Notebookbereich und damit auch im Intel / Nvidia Segment (Immer nur AMD^^)

Nun weiß ich nicht so recht was da jetzt gut ist.
Meine Vorlieben für ein Notebook.

17 Zoll wenn möglich
4 GB Ram min sind ja iwie Standard^^
Festplattengröße min 160 GB (das brauch ich mehr ist net schlimm aber net notwendig)
Guter Prozzi (zum zocken)
Gute Graka (zum zocken) - wovon ich viel sehe ist die GT540M aber laut Notebookcheck ist die nicht sooo gut. Die GT650M sieht nicht schlecht aus. Aber gibts die auch in dem Preissegment?
Display vorzugsweise matt, und vll in 16:10 (wenn das überhaupt noch gebaut wird, mag ich persönlich iwie lieber) Auflösung wäre ja dann 1680x1050

Bin auch nicht abgeneigt gegen Medion, find Medion sogar nicht schlecht, nur werd ich aus deren Shop iwie nur nicht schlau^^

Noch eine Frage nebenbei, als AMD Fan hab ich mich natürlich als erstes nach AMD umgeschaut und da stach mir sofort der neue AMD A10-4600M mit HD 7670M 2GB ins Auge 

könnt ihr dazu iwas sagen ? kann man damit zocken oder eher Müll? Wie gesagt was den Notebookmarkt angeht kenne ich die AMD Hardware nicht.
HP Pavilion g7-2051sg (B1L64EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen und mir vll helfen^^

Preislich soll sich das so um 600€ einrichten.

PS: Mache zur Zeit eine Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten an einem Berufskolleg, falls das Preislich irgendwie hilft (Schülerrabatt oder so.)

Ich will eigentlich nur Guild Wars 2 und League of Legends damit spielen.


----------



## Momo77 (5. September 2012)

Schau mal auf die homepage von deviltech das sind starke gaming laptops


----------



## Cinnayum (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Die GT540 ist in jeder Variante viel zu langsam. Ich hab eine GT555m bei 1368x768 und die ist für LoL ganz ok. Für WoW auch, aber TERA ruckelt sehr.
GW2 dürfte auch knapp werden.

Mein MedionNB hat ohne NBKühler zum Draufstellen sehr starke Wärmeprobleme. Es war ein "Wegwerfkauf" für die 1,5 Jahre, die ich auf Lehrgängen bin. Dessen war ich mir bewusst. Aber dass es nicht mal ne Wartungsklappe hat, um den Staub rauszubekommen ist schon ziemlich *******.

Vernünftig zocken um 600 Euro wird sehr sehr knapp.
16:9 sind so gut wie alle NBDisplays. Das ist aber kein Beinbruch.
Eine niedrigere Auflösung ist für die schwachen NBGrafikkarten besser.

Mein altes MSI hatte 1440x900 bei 17,3". Das passte ganz gut.


----------



## haudegen16 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ja im 600€ Bereich hab ich schon gesehen da gibts net ganz so viel.
Erstmal wollt ich halt wissen wie das HP Notebook so abschneidet. Man liest da sehr unterschiedliches drüber über die Dual Grafik. Laut manchen Test sagen die einen das sei der letzte Rotz, woanders sieht man dann das das nicht schlecht abschneidet und zum zocken von DX11 Spielen gar nicht so schlecht ist (Oben genannte Kombo etwa auf dem Niveau einer GT 650M)

Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wem man da genau glauben darf. Daher frag ich ob jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.

Und sonst halt ob man nen i5/i7 qm Kombo mit ner GT650M in dem Preissegment bekommt (Um 600 €)

Was ich auch überlegt hatte wäre Ratenkauf, wie sieht das aus mit dem hier:
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 PCGH-Edition (MD 98069)
ist das lohnenswert den auf Raten zu kaufen ? Viel höher wollt ich vom Preis nicht gehen für Ratenkauf und das sieht nicht schlecht aus von der verbauten Hardware. Hinzu kommt eher die Frage bin halt noch Schüler und hab nur mein Schüler BaföG und meinen 100€ Nebenjob als Einkommen, kann man mit sowas Ratenzahlung machen, wenn ja wo?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Benie (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kannst du mit dem NB HP Pavilion G7 eigentlich die meisten Games spielen. Natürlich nicht alles auf max das ist bei 600€ auch nicht drin.
Hab der Freundin den hier HP Pavilion g7-2008sg (B3X61EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland angeschaft. Der Intel Prozessor i5-3210M mit 2 Kernen + HT hat genug Power und geht bis ca. 3Ghz Turbo bei Last.

Die AMD 7670M macht im 3DMark 06 ca. P9000 was auf den ersten Blick nicht viel erscheint. Hatte zu Testzwecken mal Dirt2, GRID, Modern Warfare, GTA4 und Mafia 2 drauf.
Kann man alles ordentlich spielen mit der nativen Auflösung auf Mittel bis High, jeh nach Spiel. Natürlich Grafik-Kracher wie BF3 hab ich gar nicht erst ausprobiert. 
Dafür brauchts schon andere GPU Kaliber um sowas vernünftig zu zocken.


----------



## haudegen16 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ja da ich eh keine Grafikaufwändigen Spiele wie BF3 Metro 2033 etc spielen will sondern "nur" Guild Wars 2 bzw. League of Legends, ist der von mir oben genannte Laptop dann in Ordnung wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

@Benie so wie ich das gelesen habe, hat der A10-4600M auch "Turbo Boost" , heißt glaube nur anders, und der kann auch auf 3,2 GHZ takten.


----------



## Benie (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Die aktuellen Mobile Prozessoren, egal ob Intel oder AMD haben eben den großen Vorteil, das Sie unter Windows sehr sparsam sind.
Dafür unter Last durch den Turbo und 2 Echte Kerne + 2 Virtuelle schon ordentliche Leistung bringen. Für deine genannten Spiele reicht so ein Laptop sicher aus.
Bei BF3 und Co. bleib ich persönlich bei meinem Desktop-PC da machts einfach mehr Fun.
Der Laptop ist dafür Transportabel was ja der gröste Vorteil ist an den Dingern


----------



## haudegen16 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ich denke ich werde mir den hier dann holen
HP Pavilion g7-2051sg -A10-4600M 6GB/500GB 17"HD+ HD7670 DVD n W7HP64

Also den von mir genannten G7 für 575 kann man nicht meckern denke ich und ich kann sogar Ratenzahlung machen als Schüler (ist von Vorteil für mich da son 30 € im Monat n bissl leicher zusammen zu bekommen ist als gleich 575 €^^ find ich nicht schlecht das die das auch Azubis und Schülern anbieten.

Dann danke ich euch für eure Auskunft und wünsche einen schönen Abend.

PS: Eigentlich wird alles besser sein als der PC an dem ich z.Z aus unglücklichen Zufällen sein muss^^ *hust Athlon 4000+ 2GB Ram GF 7100 GS *hust


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Ja da ich eh keine Grafikaufwändigen Spiele wie BF3 Metro 2033 etc spielen will sondern "nur" Guild Wars 2 bzw. League of Legends, ist der von mir oben genannte Laptop dann in Ordnung wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


Mit dem von Benie geposteten Lappi machst du für die Kohle nichts falsch. Auch für "unterwegs" würde ich bei der CPU auf Intel-Power setzen, AMD kommt da aktuell nicht mit... Die 7670M dürfte für deine genannten Games gut ausreichen 

Edith: jap, mit dem Notebook wärst du fixer als mit dem PC-Oldie

Gruß


----------



## haudegen16 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ja wie gesagt bin für Vorschläge noch offen^^ Kauf ihn ja nicht direkt morgen^^.

Aber hab noch ne Frage, auf dem AMD G7 geht da zum Beispiel eig auch AMD Overdrive drauf? Ich mein ist ja AMD Prozzi, Chipsatz und AMD Grafikkarte. Dann müsste das doch eig darauf gehen, kann man nochn Tick Leistung mehr rausholen.?


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ich würde bei Intel bleiben. Obwohl der i5 "nur" ein Dualcore ist, hat er ordentlich Saft Zudem kann er dank Intels HT 2 zusätzliche Kerne simulieren, was bei Anwendungen sehr hilfreich sein kann.

Gruß


----------



## Benie (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Kann dir leider zu den AMD Prozzis nicht viel sagen da ich nur Erfahrung mit Intel-Cpu's habe.
Aber Leistungstechnisch sind die aktuellen Intel Ivy oder Sandybridge Cpu's von Intel einfach nen Tick besser als AMD.
Keine Angst ich will Dir jetzt AMD nicht schlecht reden bin kein Intel-Fanboy 
Aber wenn du Leistung suchst nimm Intel. Nicht das Ich hinterher haue kriege von Dir wenn dein neuer Lappi mit AMD nicht deinen Wünschen entspricht


----------



## Quppi (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ich kenn mich zwar mit Laptops zwar jetz nicht so aus, aber was haltet ihr von dem: Acer Aspire V3-771G-53214G50Makk, Linux, schwarz (NX.M0SEG.014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? Käme halt noch Windows dazu.


----------



## haudegen16 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

@ quppi soweit ich weiß ist der im preissegment bei 800 € und das liegt nicht in dem preisrahmen was ich gesucht habe^^
PS: Windows brauch ich eig nicht hab ich hier zuhause liegen obwohl das mit Windows schon verlockend ist wegen dem Update auf Win8 Pro^^


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> PS: Windows brauch ich eig nicht hab ich hier zuhause liegen obwohl das mit Windows schon verlockend ist wegen dem Update auf Win8 Pro^^


Win8 braucht eh kein Mensch...

Gruß


----------



## haudegen16 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

^^ Ganz ehrlich , ich mag es iwie,
OT: Ich werd mir auch das Lumia 920 holen xD Mamis Vertragsverlängerung ftw^^


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Das hier könntest du dir auch mal anschaun:


Acer Aspire 7750G-52458G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850M (NX.RK0EG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist zwar etwas über deinem Budget, bietet aber 8GB RAM und die verbaute 6850M ist recht fix

Gruß


----------



## Benie (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

@ Quppi

Solider Laptop mit guter GT650M. Leistungstechnisch um einiges besser als zb. die 7670M
Aber bei 600€ Budget ist die glaube nicht drin da gehts erst ab 750€ los leider.


----------



## Benie (5. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

@facehugger

Nen ähnlichen Lappi hatte ich damals auch im Auge für die Freundin. Grade wegen der 6850M die immer noch ne gute Leistung bietet trotz ihres Alters 
Aber die paar Games die Sie zockt und FB haben der 7670M und Ivybridge den Vorzug gegeben.


----------



## haudegen16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ich hätte noch ne Frage,
was könnt ihr mir zu dem Notebook sagen (verbauten Teile, Marke,..) also euren Eindruck und ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt.
Würd den ja wenn dann auf Raten kaufen (3 Jahre à 25€) dachte ich mir so.
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 M772DGE - Ivy Bridge i7-3610QM 4GB 750GB GTX660M DOS

Gruß Dennis

Edit: Hmm sehr grad bei Notebookcheck die GTX 660M soll in etwa 11% schneller sein als die 7670M+AMD IGP Dual Grafik, lohnt sich da der Aufpreis von fast 200€? (Laut den Tests soll die 7670M+IGP Dual Grafik etwa auf dem Niveau der GT650M sein.


----------



## haudegen16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ich bin verwirrt... laut Benchmarks liegen die Dual Grafik und die GT 650M in etwa gleich auf und laut 3D Mark hat die Dual Grafik 2000 Pkt gegen die GTX 660M mit 2500 Pkt aber warum hat die GTX 660M dann doppelt so viel teils 3mal so viel Spiele Leistung wie die Dual Grafik (Dual laut Grafikbenchmarks bei notebookcheck teils unter der GT 630 teils sogar auf Höhe der Intel IGP)? Wie gesagt bin irgendwie verwirrt.


----------



## versus01091976 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ne 7670m so schnell wie ne GT 650m? Ganz sicher nicht. Ne 7670m ist sogar langsamer als ne 6850m die ich vorher drine hatte. Die 650m die ich jetzt habe ist teilweise 70% schneller als die 6850m. Die 7670m ist nur ne umgelabbelte 6670m.


----------



## haudegen16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ah ok gut zu wissen.
PS eine Frage hab ich aber noch.


Bin am überlegen ob ich mir den hier auf Raten holen soll mit 8 GB Corsair Vengance (1600), 30€ bekomm ich noch zusammen für die Ratenzahlung. Ist der empfehlenswert? Bzw für 200€ mehr gibts den mit FullHD aber naja 200€? nur um Full HD zu haben?
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 M772DGE - Ivy Bridge i7-3610QM 4GB 750GB GTX660M DOS

Was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen? Lohnt es sich den auf Raten zu holen? Preislich sieht das ja nicht schlecht aus. Zumindest vom lesen her. Ich weiß nur nicht wie die Leistung der Komponenten sind. Und wie sieht es mit dem Hersteller aus Lenovo, was könnt ihr dazu sagen? Solide Verarbeitung oder eher Mau?


----------



## versus01091976 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Du weisst aver, das er nur 1366er Auflösung hat?


----------



## haudegen16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

ja das weiß ich aber 200€ für full hd ist doch n tick übertrieben oder? ich meine sonst sind die identisch, nur n anderes display.

wie sieht das denn mit zocken aus mit dieser auflösung? geht das io oder ist die dochn bissl groß
Guild Wars 2 wäre das Hauptspiel? Ka wenn man bei GW 2 das UI Skalieren kann sollte die Auflösung ja eig reichen denke ich oder?


----------



## fadade (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

1366x768 finde ich im 15"-Bereich noch ausreichend. Arbeiten geht in Ordnung, solange man nicht unbedingt immer alles nebeneinander offen haben muss und Spielen auch; man sitzt ja nicht direkt 2cm vorm Bildschirm und zählt die Pixel


----------



## haudegen16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Also ist der für 800 P/L mäßig in Ordnung?
Wie gesagt wichtig ist mir halt GW 2 (laut Notebookcheck, die haben das für 1000€ getestet) soll ich GW2 auf Hoch spielen können.


----------



## haudegen16 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich des Rams von dem für 800 (Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 M772DGE - Ivy Bridge i7-3610QM 4GB 750GB GTX660M DOS)
Und zwar reichen die 4GB oder sollte ich lieber aufstocken auf 8GB wollt den schon dann die nächste Zeit erstmal nutzen^^
dachte da so an Corsair Vengeance SO-DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800S CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMSX8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die sollen nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## TexasLukas (6. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

laptop zum zocken unter 1000 sehr sehr sehr sehr schwer zu finden...


----------



## haudegen16 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ja wie gesagt nach reiflichen Überlegungen hab ich mich jetzt so gut wie für das Lenovo entschlossen (schätzungsweise mit den 8GB Corsair Vengeance), ausser ihr habt vll noch was besseres (max 800 € mehr will ich aber wirklich net ^^)


----------



## fadade (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Zogga-Geräte < 1000€ gibts inzwischen viele! Und auch brauchbare, also schwer zu finden sind die heute nichtmehr.
Das Lenovo ist schon in Ordnung, nur hat es kein Betriebssystem (außer DOS ).

Ggf. halt noch dieses hier: MSI GE60-i547W7H (0016GA-SKU1) - PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## haudegen16 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Das mit Win7 ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen o.O wollt nämlich eig mit Windows 7 wegen dem Upgrade auf Win8^^ hmm dann scheint die FullHD Version doch nicht sooo uninteressant zu sein (Da ist Win7 mit bei und das "FullHD Upgrade kostet ja dann doch net mehr ganz so viel) Hmm 32 statt 27 im Monat ist zu verkraften denke ich^^

Hier nochmal das Notebook
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 M772JGE Ivy Bridge i7-3610QM 1TB+SSD GTX660M FHD & Blu-ray 

@fadade das MSI ist ein wenig überteuert find ich für die Hardware die drinn verbaut ist.. "nur" n i5 dual core und dazu mit ner gt 650m für grad mal 10 € weniger o.O


----------



## fadade (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> 32 statt 27 im Monat ist zu verkraften denke ich^^



Neiiinnnnnnnn .... duu ... unterschätz die 5€ bloß nicht  



haudegen16 schrieb:


> das MSI ist ein wenig überteuert find ich für die Hardware die drinn verbaut ist.. "nur" n i5 dual core und dazu mit ner gt 650m für grad mal 10 € weniger o.O


 Das stimmt natürlich ... wobei das Lenovo ist ein "Klavierlack-Gehäuse", wirkt also recht billig wenn es den vor einem steht und ein i5 reicht im Prinzip auch für alles. Wie gesagt, ich habe meine letzten Jahre mobilen Spielens mit einem i5 2430M verbracht und nie Probleme gehabt 
Aber windows 7 (+ Upgrade auf 8?!?) gibt es separat bestimmt auch günstig!


----------



## Yakoozar (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Was bringt eigentlich der Upgrade von Win 7 auf 8? Bin da gar nicht so auf dem laufenden. Aber soweit mit 7 ganz zufrieden.


----------



## haudegen16 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

naja das upgrade kostet 15 € und win 8 (find ich) ist iwie schöner als 7, so sind die ladenpreise dann bei 70€ für die win8 pro version und ab januar dann bei 200€

@fadade es geht mir eig auch darum das das notebook eher hält deshalb wollt ich eig i7+gtx660m soll ja nicht sein das ich das in der ratenzahlung schon eig ersetzen müsste weil man nix mehr spielen kann^^ (oder nur noch unterstes minimum an details etc.)^^  geplant waren halt 3 jahre raten zu zahlen ist noch so zu verkraften denk ich^^ aber was mir auffällt ist das mit der verfügbarkeit ^^ steht oft das das ewig vergriffen ist o.O^^ scheint wohl beliebt zu sein^^ teils warten die leute über n monat auf den lappi^^


----------



## fadade (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

^^ --> ^^

Ja gut, der i7 ist natürlich für die Zukunft besser.

LENOVO IDEAPAD Y580 M772DGE 15"Gaming Intel Core i7(3.Generation), 2GB NVIDIA GTX Grafik bei notebooksbilliger.de --> lieferbar, bestell innerhalb von 4 Stunden mit Express-Versand und morgen ist das Gerät bei dir 
(Wenns nun gar nicht gut ist, könntest du ja zurückschicken)

Als Student auch nur 759€


----------



## haudegen16 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Wie sieht das denn da mit Ratenzahlung aus?
Hatte an das hier gedacht (weil bei dem von dir genannten müsste ja noch Windows dazu, da käme ich dann auf ~890€ und da dachte ich mir hmm fürn 100er mehr bekommst größere FP, SSD, FullHD)

LENOVO IDEAPAD Y580 M772JGE 15"Gaming Intel Core i7(3.Gen.), 4GB RAM, Terrabyte HD, FullHD bei notebooksbilliger.de

Aber mir gehts eig um die Ratenzahlung. Bei Cyberport hab ich vorhin angerufen und da ist es das man als Schüler/Student einen Kredit bis 1000€ bekommt, man muss nur einen Einkommensnachweis machen (dazu zählt auch BaföG) Wie sieht es bei Notebooksbilliger aus? Geht das da auch mit BaföG oder muss man da auch KK oder ähnliches vorlegen?


----------



## fadade (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Joa, also ich muss sagen für den Aufpreis wird schon einiges geboten! Wäre jedenfalls auch keine schlechte Wahl.
Wie es mit Ratenzahlung bei NBbilliger aussieht weiß ich leider nicht, aber das steht bei denen bestimmt auch irgendwo 
Vergünstigungen kann man bestimmt auch per Mail/Telefon erfragen (gegen entsprechende Nachweise natürlich).


----------



## haudegen16 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Jo werd ich mal anfragen, weil jetzt monatelang warten hatt ich auch kb drauf (^^ steht bei cyberport von den kunden her, das manche 1,5 monate schon warten o.O)

Aber eine Frage zu dem Lenovo hätt ich noch , ich find nirgends mit welchen Ram Speichern der Kompatibel das NB ist. Die 4GB die verbaut sind sind 1600er Und da dachte ich hmm die 1866er Corsair Vengeance kosten nicht wirklich mehr als die 1600er Corsair Vengeance (müssten doch schneller sein oder?)


----------



## fadade (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Morgääähn,

theoretisch ja, aber praktisch wirst du das nicht merken! Kauf dann lieber noch einen 1600er-Riegel und nutze den jetzigen weiter.
Außerdem unterstützt die CPU nativ nur bis 1600 
Ich selbst habe dem Umstieg von 1333 auf 1600 auch nicht gemerkt ...


----------



## haudegen16 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

macht das eig n untschied welchen ram ich dann da rein packe oder dann doch lieber den verbauten ram durch 2x 4gb corsair vengeance 1600 ersetzen? die corsair vengeance sollen ja ganz gut sein.


----------



## fadade (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Wenn schon 1600er drin ist, dann reicht es eigentlich einfach noch einen von Corsair hinzuzufügen; im mobilen Sektor gibts da nicht so ein breites spektrum an Timings und speziellen Eigenschaften.
Ich habe in meinem alten Acer z.B. einfach einen Corsair Valueselect eingebaut. Die Geschwindigkeiten Timings etc. werden dann für alle Riegel auf die des langsamsten Riegels angepasst bzw. das System fährt nicht hoch 
Da 1600MHz und CL9 aber ein so breit genutzter Standard ist, wirst du letzteren Fall eigentlich praktisch nie finden (außer z.B. in einigen Sony-Geräten; die verbauen DDR3L-RAM und da wäre es z.B. nicht möglich einfach noch irgendeinen Riegel einzubauen!).
Gerade Lenovo hält sich aber auch an die Standards. 
-> Hol dir erstmal nur einen Riegel und probiere es, wenn das nicht klappt kannst du ja immer noch einen weiteren nachkaufen (wenn du dann Versand sparen möchtest kannst du das ganze auch per Warentausch machen, aber so pingelig sollte man gerade in der jetzigen Wirtschaftslage eigentlich nicht sein ^^).


----------



## haudegen16 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Ja ich hatte nachgefragt was für ein Riegel verbaut ist aber nur die bei Cyberport konnten nur sagen 1600MHz ^^ 

Naja also wird es jetzt erstmal der und dann mal gucken wegen Ram.

Muss man nur noch die Ellis zu ner Ratenzahlung überzeugen. Leisten kann man es sich ja aber naja man kennt Eltern ja^^


----------



## fadade (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Wie gesagt, der RAM sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen! Vielleicht kannst du ja auf den Fotos vom Test auf notebookcheck.com erkennen, welche RAM-Spezifikationen vorhanden sind wenn es ganz dringend ist 

Edit: Mann mann ... solche Detailinformationen verbergen die Hersteller auch immer wieder sehr erfolgreich! Das Lenovo-Datenblatt sagt nur 8GB DDR3 .......... ich wünsche mir echt mal bei solchen Produkten eine "Kennzeichnungspflich" von wegen welche Zutaten drin sind!


----------



## haudegen16 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

aber wenn ich mir jetzt einen weiteren 4 gb 1600er hole dann ist das auch im dual channel mode richtig?


----------



## fadade (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Jup, bei der Anpassung an den langsamsten Riegel werden die danach auch im Dual-Channel laufen.


----------



## haudegen16 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 600 €*

Hmm hab grad das hier noch entdeckt, mit Studentenrabatt n 50er mehr dafür 8GB Ram sowie Mattes Display. Aber wie ich das sehe hat es keine beleuchtete Tastatur, macht das so einen Unterschied wenn die Tastatur nicht beleuchtet ist? Und was könnt ihr mir zur generellen Leistung von MSI sagen, Stabilität , Kühlung etc. Man liest da ja auch geteilte Meinungen, die einen schwören auf MSI NBs die andern sagen es gibt weit bessere.

MSI GE60-i789W7H GTX 660M Intel Chief River i7-3610QM / 8GB DDR3 / GeForce GTX660M bei notebooksbilliger.de


PS: Hab mal den Titel geändert, hab mich jetzt so auf 1000€  festgelegt (durch Ratenzahlung ist das noch im Bereich des Möglichen)


----------



## fadade (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 1000€*

Tjaha.. schau dir mal einen VW Golf an. Und gibt es bessere Autos? Ja natürlich, dann schau dir nen .. keine Ahnung Audi A8 an. Gibt es bessere Autos? Ja natürlich, schau dir nen ordentlich Porsche an. usw.
Alles eine Preisfrage, und wie mann besser definiert 

Das GE60 von MSI ist schon ein gutes Gerät, nicht perfekt, aber für den Preis gibt es kaum besseres (nur gebraucht, wenn gut erhalten).
An einer beleuchteten Tastatur grummel ich momentan auch rum; es ist doch bestimmt super-praktisch, wenn man im dunkeln einfach die Tasten beleuchtet und man wieder alles erkennen kann ... aber ich habe bisher noch nie eine beleuchtete Tastatur gehabt und lebe immer noch 
Praktisch ist es bestimmt, aber eigentlich ist es eh gesünder immer eine gewisse Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu haben; und dann kann man die Tasten auch eh noch erkennen -> nettes Feature, sollte aber kein Kriterium sein!

Meine Kritik an dem Gerät ist wie bisher: Full-HD auf 15" ... ich weiß nicht wie gut das hinhaut. Wahrscheinlich auch gewöhnungssache, aber bisher (für mich) halt ungewohnt^^


----------



## haudegen16 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 1000€*

Ja aber alles in allem sieht das MSI von den Werten iwie auch schöner aus, vor allem wegen den 8GB Ram + Mattes Display, für 50 € mehr, mattes Display ist gerade schön da ich die Sonne bei mir im Rücken habe und sie dann direkt drauf scheint^^

Ach ich weiß nicht, aber von den Werten bei Notebookcheck soll das Lenovo Kühler sein (was ich iwie nicht verstehe da das MSI nen besseres Kühlsystem haben soll) Sehe das halt nur bei nem Freund wenn wir zsm zocken und er zockt mit seinem Lappi (schon 2 Jahre alt^^) und der geht dann ingame einfach aus und tja *****karte^^. Generell soll das NB halt Zockersessions aushalten^^ 

Ausserdem hab ich ne Frage bezüglich der SSD im Lenovo, bringt das wirklich so drastische Vorteile?

Ich suche halt das "beste" mögliche im Preisrahmen von 1000€


----------



## fadade (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 1000€*



haudegen16 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hab ich ne Frage bezüglich der SSD im Lenovo, bringt das wirklich so drastische Vorteile?


 Nein.

Also die paar Grad Temperaturunterschied sollten einen jetzt mal nicht zu sehr aufregen. Wenn du "mitten im Spiel bist" dann bist du auch üblicherweise "mitten im Spiel" und nicht "mitten bei den Temperaturen des Notebooks" 
Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht, wenn ein Spiel halbwegs läuft, dann reicht mir sogar irgendein Atom-Netbook mit den allerschlechtesten Eigenschaften der Welt^^

Ich würde jetzt erstmal zum MSI greifen, wegen Bildschirm und vor allem auch dem Aussehen, denn wenn es ein bisschen repräsentativ sein soll, dann macht das MSI doch etwas her; vor allem sieht man nicht ständig irgendwelche Fingerabdrücke auf den Oberflächen vom MSI.


----------



## haudegen16 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 1000€*

Laut Test hat das MSI aber auch Klavierlack


Aber ich denke ich habe sogar noch ein besseres gefunden

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7817 (MD98117)

Was sagt ihr dazu?
HD matt 17"
GTX 670M
Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung 
Und auch 8GB Ram  wobei die nicht 1600MHz haben sollen

Und es soll Kühler laufen.

Ka mit Medion muss ich ehrlich sagen habe ich noch nie was am Hut gehabt und Kollegen von mir auch nicht aber Medion soll im Gaming NB Segment nicht schlecht sein


----------



## fadade (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 1000€*

Aber nicht in so einem hellen Farbton wie beim Lenovo (was ja auch noch zusätzlich gebürstet wurde...)

Jep, die Medion Erazer sind erstaunlich hochwertige Geräte (die auch auf MSI-Barebones basieren), hätte ich auch noch vorgeschlagen, ist aber 100€ über 1000€ 
Wenn du sonst keine guten Gründe für das MSI oder Lenovo findest und das mit dem Preis in Ordnung ist solltest du das Erazer nehmen.


----------



## stadler5 (9. September 2012)

Das Medion ist gut,vorallem die Tastatur Beleuchtung wirst schätzen lernen. Die GTX670m ist schon recht Stark. Klare Empfehlung.


----------



## haudegen16 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 1000€*

Ja gut es ist 50 € über dem MSI aber bietet ne stärkere Graka usw^^ 

Jetzt nur noch warten was meine Anfrage sagt, mal bei der Comerzbank angefragt wie es aussieht mit Kredit wenn man "nur" BaföG bekommt (Partner von Medion)

Aber wichtig sind die 7,95 Versand bei nem 1,1k Notebook^^

Wie sieht es mit der Auflösung aus: 1600x900 bei 17" sind i.o zum zocken? das verkraftet auch die graka oder?^^


----------



## stadler5 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Notebook zum zocken 1000€*

1600x900 ist für die Graka besser zu stemmen als eine Full HD Auflösung


----------

